# Rapid cycle on Bread machine



## hvacwife (May 28, 2005)

*My bread machine has a rapid cycle. My machine is a Welbilt. They went out of business in 2001.*
*I was to use the rapid cycle to make a loaf of bread but don't have a manual for the machine.*
*My question is can i just follow a basic bread recipe and use that cycle or is there a special recipe for the rapid cycle??
I don't usually bake in my machine but want to make the bread in there for croutons.*
*I don't like to bake in there because of the hole on the bottom*.

*Thanks for the help.
*
Anna


----------



## bevkile (May 29, 2005)

Anna, My bread maker has a regular (4 hrs), rapid (3 hrs) and a dough cycle ( 2 1/2 hrs). The regular and the rapid make finished loaves. My dough cycle is for me to shape, rise and bake, in the oven. My manual/recipe book designates which I can use for that particular recipe. I am always in a hurry so I use rapid for all of them. If you are particular about the texture, you might notice a difference. For rolls and free form, are what I use the dough cycle.

Now for your question. Yes, you can, as long as you don't exceed the amount of flour content. My machine makes a 1 lb
loaf, therefore I don't exceed the 2 1/3 cup of flour. I can sub with whole wheat, rye or what ever. I can improvise to suit my taste really.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

I believe that's the same one I have, but it's been a long time since I've used it.
(I'm partial to one recipe that I make over and over that doesn't use the machine)

I think I remember that the rapid cycle also encourages using the "rapid rising" yeast packets as well.

I could be very very very far off on this though.

Wait till Michael finds this post - he'll help you out.


----------



## Dove (May 30, 2005)

*You are right jkath. Rapid rise yeast is needed for the rapid cycle.*
*Dove*


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

**doing the happy dance**
Hey! I got one right!


----------



## hvacwife (Jun 3, 2005)

*I was able to find a few recipes for the 'rapid' cycle on my machine and NONE of them required rapid rise yeast.  I guess maybe it depends on the machine you have.*

*I tried one and it worked great.  *


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 5, 2005)

Don't get me to lying jkath!  

I don't use a bread machine - although I did look at them a few years ago. It appears that "rapid" on one may not be the same as on another. For example - rapid on one brand ment it only proofed once ... on another it proofed twice, but for a shorter time than the full cycle.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to fall back on Norm's famous words on "This Old House" ... be sure to read, understand,  and follow the instructions that come with your tools.

From what I understand on the yeast question ... bread machine yeast is an instant yeast .... it doesn't have to be mixed with water and proofed first.


----------

